# Omnitech MP3 Player Connection Issue



## spiffywonderboy (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have an Omnitech MP3 player (model #16737). Last weekend I tried to transfer songs to it and I received a window that stated that the drive was not formatted and asked me if I would like to format it. I chose not to format it at that point.

I rebooted to see if that might solve the issue but it didn't.

Next, I connected the player to another computer and it would not work on that computer either.

After this, I connected a different player of the same model to my computer and it worked fine.

Then, I switched the transfer cable from the other computer to mine to see if that would solve the issue. It did not.

I also tried using different USB ports on my computer but that did not solve the issue either.

Seeing no other alternatives, this time I chose to format the disk only to be told that the disk could not be formatted. I could not format it on the other computer either.

The Omnitech website offered no assistance on this matter; I'm hoping someone here can help.

I don't know if it makes a difference or not but I am using Windows XP SP 3. The other computer I used to troubleshoot was also using Windows XP SP 3.

I have had this player for over a year and never received a notice like this before. I am willing to reformat it if there is no other choice but am reluctant to do so as there are several files on it.

Thank you in advance for any assistance you can offer in this matter.


----------

